# live shrimp



## Joshthefisherman (Sep 16, 2009)

how do catch live shrimp


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Cast Net, or drag net. I am not sure on the regulations for capturing them by the method of a drag net. I usually just buy them from Outcast when I get them.


----------



## Joshthefisherman (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah but I'm only 14 so money is scarce so anything I can do to save it i will thanks Ill look into that


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I know what you mean man, Im 15 so I dont have much money either. I hardly ever use live shrimp because of this and usually just wind up using alewifes caught in my cast net


----------



## Joshthefisherman (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah i feel ya man you should see me and me little brothers scrap money up for bait and tackle its pretty funny


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Its all about dedication man


----------



## Joshthefisherman (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah that's what I'm talking about we got to meet and fish sometime your pretty cool


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

use an "A" frame net and drag through the seagrass - Oriole, Woodlawn, or Shoreline grass beds.



You will find shrimp...


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

Dude, catching live shrimp is kind of hard. Just save some money and buy some.

PIEcE OUt 

Justin


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

it can be quite a hassle to catch shrimp but once you get the hang of it, its pretty easy.. i use a 15ft sein net and walk along the grass beds on johnsons beach and usually catch some but like i said, you dont always get big ones.. normally i catch small ones the size of my pinky finger


----------

